

The math behind visual hallucinations - speednoise
http://intothecontinuum.tumblr.com/post/19754693526/visual-hallucinations-and-form-constants

======
mcmire
Try staring at that spiral honeycomb animation for 30 seconds and then look a
white wall. Bet what you see isn't what you expected.

------
codesuela
I showed this to a friend of a friend and he attested it to be amazingly
accurate. Also it would make an awesome app if you could apply these
transformations to a videostream of your phone, augmented reality style. So
you can experience the visual aspect of consuming hallucinogens without any
drawbacks.

------
speednoise
A follow-up that deals with how the mapping was derived from the structure of
V1: [http://intothecontinuum.tumblr.com/post/19813076775/did-
you-...](http://intothecontinuum.tumblr.com/post/19813076775/did-you-choose-
this-coordinate-transformation-at-random)

------
jisaacstone
yes! when I close my eyes I usually see something like a checkerbord spiral,
only not rotating, and there are several of them centered around different
points and intersecting.

